

See your contacts' event plans on Twitter.com with the Lanyrd browser extension - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2011/extension/

======
Swannie
Nice one. Does this mean an API might be just the other side of SXSW? :-P

P.S. This post dedicated to Tristan, who asks "what's up with you commenting
on every Lanyrd thing on HackerNews?!"

